# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Mandy

## JoeBoy1987

After reading Inside Soap this morning looking at the coming up bit under the hollyoaks description it says that the police find a body matching mandy's description.

So does she get killed of, because if she is then it is so not far that they are not killing her on-screen (not because i don't like mandy) but the character deserves a special send off

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nah can't see it happening myself. They wouldn't dare kill Mandy off, she's too much of a valued character and actress. And if she wanted to come back one day then they'd completely regret it like mad. Anyway hasn't the poor girl had enough to deal with, dying would just top it all off!  :EEK!:  It's just too much!!

----------


## Florijo

Doubt they are killing her. Even after Toby there must be loads of blonde haired, blue-eyed 20-something girls in Chester so finding a body matching her description doesn't say much.

----------


## diamond1

> After reading Inside Soap this morning looking at the coming up bit under the hollyoaks description it says that the police find a body matching mandy's description.


so i take they finally found nicoles friend Candy?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> so i take they finally found nicoles friend Candy?


 :Rotfl:  Good one!                                   :Thumbsup:

----------


## diamond1

by the way just found out this rumor is not true well it is but its not our mand

----------

